# Different Moods of Burj Al Arab



## sarinsoman (Jul 12, 2010)

*Burj Al Arab - A night View*

World's One and only  7 Star hotel Burj Al Arab at night.
Please view this photos on my blog


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting colour projections onto the side of the Burj Al Arab. You captured them all. And at last you got some bright green. Ah! Nicest colour of all.


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 13, 2010)

@LaFoto : thanks alot


----------



## a.rodgers (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome colors! i like 1 the best


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks alot.thats my favourite too


----------



## AlexL (Jul 14, 2010)

didn't know it has so many moods


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## santde (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice color and shot.

Thanks,
santde
http://santde.weebly.com


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## DERVISH (Jul 25, 2010)

I like all picture, because all colours very awesome


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks


----------



## dak1b (Jul 26, 2010)

#1 is my favorite. 

great colors!


----------

